# API Test kits



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm new to saltwater here. I could've posted on the new to saltwater thread but thought maybe this would be more appropriate being a chemistry question. Can i use Freshwater API Test kits for saltwater and visa versa? I have mostly the freshwater ones since i do more freshwater tanks. If not is it just the cards that are different, or are the reagents different, or both? This is probably an over-asked question but i couldn't find much definitive in any threads. If it's not accurate is it accurate enough to give me a rough idea until i can buy a saltwater test kit (i'm cycling a tank with live rock and live sand and have no wildlife in it yet).

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I believe that you need the cards for the different FW SW tests. If using FW tets kit on SW, you need the SW color card to get an accurate reading.


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

You can access the SW cards online here: Saltwater Master Test Kit - API


Also, I would say that I personally don't really trust API's kits that much. I've gotten wonky, wildly inaccurate readings on them before.

As an alternative, I would recommend Salifert kits, if you can get them.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Euruproctos said:


> You can access the SW cards online here: Saltwater Master Test Kit - API
> 
> 
> Also, I would say that I personally don't really trust API's kits that much. I've gotten wonky, wildly inaccurate readings on them before.
> ...


I woulod lean towards agreeing, but, if they are not shakin enough before use, they will give you inaccurate readings. I use em every week, and never had off the wall readings.....yet....


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

Same hear i use api.... shake well befor use.....my come out good...loco fish store uses salifer..and i get the results...from my test...


----------



## Shaun843 (Jun 7, 2013)

Reefing Madness said:


> I woulod lean towards agreeing, but, if they are not shakin enough before use, they will give you inaccurate readings. I use em every week, and never had off the wall readings.....yet....


Agreed on the shakin. Im also using API SW Test kits....Haven't tried salifert yet, what would make them more accurate? Are they drop count tests? hmmmm maybe I should youtube Salifert tests real quick but I have been happy so far with the API.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

I used a freshwater kit on saltwater. You will be able to use all of the tests except for the lower range PH tester. They are the same colors as in the saltwater version. The ammonia tester will look alittle different but it will still give you the general idea of where its at. and yes shake real well and make sure you keep those test tube lids tight otherwise it will throw off the test if any leaks.

oh yea you will want to invest in a calcium test kit and DKH


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

They are not the same color charts


----------



## Shaun843 (Jun 7, 2013)

Reefing Madness said:


> They are not the same color charts



I figured they weren't since freshwater is a totally different chemistry. *thumbsup thanx


----------

